# Gov't of Japan Emissions/Brakes Testing



## RedLeg (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,
I need to know if BMW Motorrad has published the results for some of their bikes regarding the Government of Japan's strict emissions and brakes testing. Particularly for my bike, a 2003 K1200GT. If anyone can point me to the right direction, I would be grateful. If the manufacturer has these results and I can provide them directly to the GOJ. I can save $1000 by not having to take it to a GOJ testing facility. Thank you in advance.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

have you tried contacting BMW of Japan for this info, they should be able to provide it, if the exhaust is still stock your bike should have no problem meeting emission testing as BMW are very clean running and were some of the first bike to have cats.


----------



## RedLeg (Aug 24, 2011)

i thank you. BMW of japan (mainly deals with cars) will be able to help me out with my bike. $1000 saved!


----------



## Blueiyz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Japan's Emissions test*

My stock K1300s with less then 100 miles failed Japan's emissions test twice and it cost me $1,400 dollars. I can't have it tested again unless I pay. $1,400 again which I'm not going to do. So my bikes sits in a garage now for over two years until I transfer. Sucks!!!!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

have you notified BMW of japan, if the bike is stock it should meet Japans requirements or how could it be sold in japan?? sounds like a waranty issue to me. Persue it with BMW.


----------

